# dog seizures



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

My dog has been working great. I ran him yesterday, harder than normal. He has a good diet. He is half lab, half border-collie. A mutt to most of you. On occasion he has seizures. He had another one today, 24 hours after a hard workout. I thought they would pass. He is 2. he is a family dog, and has gotten into some candy on occasion. I don’t know how to stop this. He is a god dog, like all owners I want him to have a long and fruitful life. I think this problem revolves around over exertion or sugar. PLEASE HELP. I cant afford vet bills. Have any of you had this problem before. Do you think it is genetic cross bread problem. A sugar problem (I am leaning this way). Or an over exertion problem (probable). Also he split his front pad yesterday, I treated it with Neosporin and that bitter topical spray. Your advice is welcome. Please help. 


M


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Try this link. It has some info you might find helpful.
http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic ... ced#p23664


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

With a mix breed I doubt the seizures would be genetics. That typically happens in purebreeds that have been carelessly over bred. One in particular is the American ****er Spaniel. They are notorious for it. We had one that had to be put down from it. It was a shame, that dog was a **** good grouse dog. He'd crash the bush like no other.

We had another hunting ****er that developed seizures when she got to be around 10 years old. The vets prognosis was Old Dog Syndrome. She would have a very mild seizure then totally lose her equilibrium. The tell tale sign of the syndrome is when they begin to come out of it, they can only walk in a clockwise circle. She was able to make it to a ripe old age of 15 years before it got bad enough to put her down.

If its infrequent, id say exercise induced. If it becomes a regular occurrence, I'd have a vet check it out.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh, the pad... triple antibiotic. Its hard to keep them from licking it off but pads usually heal fairly well on there own.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I watched a few videos on that exercise induced seizures. I think that is it. I would never have thought of that. It seems that it common in border collies and labs. Both of his parents were papered purebreds. Breaks my hart. I looked for 2 years for this mix. I grew up with borders on our farm. But I wanted a good gun dog that would keep me from swimming. I walked 3 miles along the river, he ran probably 8. He is getting tempered enough and old enough that I will be finding him a lady friend. A bearded lady friend! Come this fall!! Any way thanks again.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thats is scary when it comes to the seizures. Does he start showing he's tired or does he go and go and then just seize up?? Maybe you can determine when too much is too much and just stay below that point. I hope your getting him a friend and not a breeding partner. I'd hate to see that gene passed on. My border collie mutt isn't even warmed up at 8 miles, he looks at me like "is that all you got". I don't think I could ever over due him. Good luck to you and your dog and I hope you get him figured out.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't mean to sound like a douche, but why would you breed a dog that is having issues like this? We all love our dogs, and of course we'd clone them if we could, but it doesn't make sense to breed a dog that is having issues. You won't just get one puppy out of it most likely, but several. Which means those other dogs will likely have issues as well. Breeding this dog sounds irresponsible. Do the canine gene pool a favor and let those genes die off when the dog passes. 

I really do hope you figure out something to help your pal live a fulfilling life. Best wishes.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I think you misunderstand. He is no longer available for breading (not that I had considered it much in the first palace). I would never pass this trait on to further generations. But my plan was to get a bearded lady when he had the pup out of him. I have been mulling it over for a few years now and I really want one. I know that sex has nothing to do with temperament. But I have always had much more success with female dogs. I don’t want her for breading either. I hope that clarifies that little misconception.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Also, the seizures don’t happen right after a hard work out but hours later. Typically in the evening. Think that’s still the problem?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That makes more sense. I thought you wanted to breed him when you said "get her a lady friend." I'm glad that's not the case! Sorry for the misinterpretation.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I had a friend that had a english setter that used to have seizures. He found that she had diebetes. Next time the dog seizures try poring a pack of sugar in its mouth. The little packets that you get from the convinent stores works good. :idea:


----------

